# Tiết lộ bí mật cảnh phòng the phim Hàn



## Xinh (23 Tháng tám 2012)

Trong cảnh này, cả nam và nữ diễn viên đều phải mặc những đồ chuyên dụng.			 				 					Phim 24H cập nhật nhanh nhất các tin tức điện ảnh, chuyện hậu trường và thông tin nóng hổi về các Ngôi sao






 		 	               	 		 			 Năm 2012, phim Hàn liên tiếp gây chú ý bởi những cảnh chăn gối xuất hiện trong nhiều bộ phim truyền hình lẫn điện ảnh.
 Màn ảnh lớn chứng kiến cảnh chung giường táo bạo trong _Eun-go, Hậu cung: Thiếp của nhà vua, Cô vợ lắm chiêu, The Scent_ v.v…
 Trên màn ảnh nhỏ, những cảnh cởi áo lộ liễu của các diễn viên và cảnh giường chiếu chân thực trong _Couple Clinic - Love and War Season 2, Silly mom, I need romance 2012, Sóng tình Haeundae_… vừa thu hút khán giả nhưng cũng bị la ó không ít.
 Những phản ứng trái chiều của khán giả cho thấy cảnh nóng luôn là  "con dao hai lưỡi". Nếu khéo léo sẽ đánh trúng tâm lý người xem, là "mồi  câu" khán giả còn nếu không sẽ trở thành nguyên nhân khiến người ta  không bao giờ muốn "ngó" tới bộ phim này thêm một lần nào nữa.
 Gác lại những cảm xúc với cảnh nóng trong phim, chuyện hậu trường của những cảnh quay này vẫn luôn là một bí mật.
_Cùng tìm hiểm 3 bí mật lớn nhất về cảnh nóng phim Hàn:_



 _Luôn tồn tại một bản hợp đồng đặc biệt, riêng với nữ diễn viên_​ 1. Điều cơ bản của cảnh giường chiếu (bed-sence) là việc để lộ da  thịt. Đặc biệt, việc “cởi” một cách táo bạo của diễn viên nữ luôn tạo  nên sự chú ý hơn cả. Thời gian gần đây, các nhà làm phim đang khai thác mạnh yếu tố "câu khách" này. Bên cạnh đó đã xuất hiện một hợp đồng lộ da thịt của diễn viên nữ - nơi xuất hiện bí mật đầu tiên của cảnh nóng.
 Từ trước khi chính thức nhận lời tham gia phim, cả hai bên - gồm phía  nhà sản xuất và phía diễn viên nữ sẽ cùng thỏa thuận bằng bản hợp đồng  này để thống nhất cảnh quay lộ cơ thể ở mức độ nào. Tùy theo mức độ  “nóng” của việc cởi áo, sẽ quyết định tới mức cát-xê của nghệ sỹ.
 Hợp đồng này là sự thỏa ước từ 2 phía để đề phòng những tình huống phát sinh xảy ra không thuận lợi.
 Trong quá khứ, tiền lệ này không hề có. Không hề có cuộc nói chuyện  về việc cởi áo đối với nữ diễn viên. Chính vì vậy, trường hợp xử lý bất  phân minh tình huống trên trường quay không phải chỉ một hai lần.
 Tuy nhiên, có một thực tế thú vị, không hề tồn tại một bản hợp đồng lộ da thịt đối với nam diễn viên.


 _Cảnh "yêu" giữa hai diễn viên được quay như thật_​ 2. Bí mật thứ hai là sự mô phỏng. Có khá nhiều bộ phim cho người xem  thấy cảnh “yêu” trong phim giống như việc thật ngoài đời. Đương nhiên,  tất cả là diễn xuất nhưng để có được cảnh quay chân thực như vậy họ đã  cố gắng để quay một cảnh “yêu” tự nhiên nhất.
 Những khoảnh khắc của việc quay nhạy cảm đương nhiên sẽ kéo dài không  dứt. Vì vậy, cần có một sự “cải trang” đặc thù, đó chính là sự mô phỏng  việc chăn gối.
 Để có một cảnh thật như trước mắt, người ta chỉ che đi vùng kín của  diễn viên nam và nữ ở phạm vi hẹp nhất, nhưng những động tác mô phỏng  vẫn cần được thao tác uyển chuyển.


 _Cần có một sự “cải trang” đặc thù trong việc quay cảnh nóng_​ Tiết lộ về bí mật của "thủ thuật" trong cảnh nóng, nam diễn viên Kim Joo Hyuk của phim cổ trang 19+ _The Servant_ xấu hổ nói: “Sau khi quay xong, việc phải tháo băng dính ra khiến tôi thực sự rất đau”.
 Nam diễn viên lớn tuổi Baek Yoon Sik thủ vai ông chủ giàu có trong bộ  phim Mùi vị đồng tiền cũng bộc bạch: “Chúng tôi đã làm như thật để quay  phim”.
 Công tác bảo vệ thân thể trong cảnh quay khỏa thân/giường chiếu luôn  khiến không chỉ nữ diễn viên mà cả nam diễn viên đều cảm thấy xấu hổ.
 Một nhà sản xuất phim điện ảnh bật mí, khi quay cảnh này nam diễn  viên phải sử dụng quần tất chân màu da bó sát còn nữ diễn viên phải mặc  panty liners (một loại mỏng hơn băng vệ sinh).


 _Hai vật dụng đặc biệt dành cho nam (trái) và nữ (phải) khi bước vào quay cảnh nóng_​ 3. Trên thực tế các ngôi sao hàng đầu luôn có khuynh hướng né tránh  việc diễn cảnh lộ da thịt. Cảnh chăn gối phải lộ quá nhiều thân thể càng  khiến họ muốn từ chối.
 Chính vì vậy, yếu tố cần cho những bed-sence chính là diễn viên đóng thế - bí mật thứ ba của cảnh nóng.


 _Im Soo Jung trong All about of my wife_​ Nữ diễn viên chính Im Soo Jung của phim điện ảnh _All about of my wife (Cô vợ lắm chiêu) _từng  có cảnh khỏa thân hoàn toàn trong phim, tạo nên sự chú ý cao độ. Nhưng  trên thực tế, cảnh quay đã sử dụng diễn viên đóng thế.


 _Yoon Yeo Jung trong A tale of legendary_​ Trong bộ phim _A tale of legendary (Của Quý Huyền Thoại), _nữ diễn viên gạo cội Yoon Yeo Jung phải nude 100%, nhưng đã có một người thay bà để hoàn thành cảnh quay này.


 _Park Shi Yeon trong Marine Boy_​ Diễn viên đóng thế cảnh tắm và cảnh trên giường thay cho Park Shi Yeon trong _Marine Boy (Chàng trai biển cả) _thú nhận: “Vì đó là cảnh đóng thế phải để lộ toàn bộ cơ thể nên trong mấy ngày trước khi quay, tôi đã hoàn toàn nhịn ăn”.
 Có những bí mật ẩn giấu sau mỗi cảnh quay chăn gối. Ê kíp sản xuất  phải sử dụng tới những trang phục giả để giảm bớt tâm lý xấu hổ cho diễn  viên, đôi khi phải dùng tới diễn viên đóng thế, nhưng luôn tồn tại một  bản hợp đồng định sẵn trước mỗi bộ phim cần cảnh nóng của nữ diễn viên.


 		                     Quỳnh_An (Theo Daum)


----------



## ducmannguyen111 (10 Tháng mười 2017)

Sao không thấy hình ảnh gì hết vậy


----------



## Strongest Man (12 Tháng mười 2017)

Mìn diễn giỏi vậy, mag chả ai mời đóng phim. Đúng là nhân tài ẩn dật mà


----------

